# Hershey says hello to the GRF!



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

hay you humanz I see the treat in your hand.









you're taking too long. i drool in anticipation









i'll make it easier and open my mouth for you to put it in










fine i'll pose.









i'm so handsome.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh wow, Hershey is absolutely gorgeous!!! What a wonderful face.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Tell us more. Is Hershey a boy or girl? I had a chocolate lab named Hershey--she was a girl.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

He's a boy, and as for his breed, he's from a shelter so who knows! lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome back at you Hershey. If you could send treats thru the computer, I would be sending you some to that cute mouth. To me he kind of looks like a chocolate lab, golden mix. Or a chessie. But no matter he is a gorgeous boy. You could always get a DNA test done on him, they are pretty cheap these days.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

I had the Mars Wisdom Panel done on him and it gave me crazy results lol I don't know how accurate those things are, cause it had him as a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Dalmatian, Bloodhound, Shar Pei, Flat Coated Retriever, Labrador Retriever mix. (Cavamatianpeirador Coated Retrieving Hound? lol )


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Who cares what he is? He's adorable! I want to smush his face and give him kisses.


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

Hershey is a cutie, he sure doesn't like it when you take too long to give up the treat. That 2nd picture tells it all.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I loves me a labbie, Hershey you are beautiful! Treats to you!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Sweetie !


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like a Golden x chocolate Lab that has been shaved down recently to me! Adorable!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

oh he is just so adorable!!! He's got quite the doggy personality  He might be interested in checking out the "Fur Dogs Only..." thread...and introducing himself to the dogs there


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh I say choco. lab golden. He has that goffy golden smile. very cute.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

so cute and handsome!! yeah i was thinking lab/golden ret. when i first saw the pics


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome Hershey!! You are adorable!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good looking pup. Please make yourself at home here.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

He's gorgeous and looks chocolate lab/ golden to me.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

Hershey says thanks everyone! :--heart:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my! A chocolate covered Golden, YUM!!!!
Welcome


----------

